# Best wrist-braced slingshot for a newbie?



## Ibriel (Mar 23, 2020)

I see in the other "first slingshot" posts the reccomendation is for a non-braced slingshot. Unfortunately I have rheumatoid arthritis, and lack the wrist strength to draw a slingshot without a brace. Basically when I pull on the bands my wrist is going to bend, particularly if it's canted at all.

So what do people recommend as the best starter slingshot with a wrist brace? And is there anything in particular that changes shooting with one vs having no brace?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Check out this: https://pocketpredator.com/two.html#CLAMP


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I will recommend the Burnett Black Widow. It is very inexpensive and its lower forks will reduce the strain on your wrist. Get rid of the heavy draw weight tubes and get some easy to pull flat bands. Use the clamps that Bill linked to attach the flat bands and you are good to go.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Of the foldable slings, I would have to agree with Grandpa Grumpy, the Black Widow is a very fine sling and they are relatively inexpensive. You are able to turn the forks around facing forward and add a gypsy tie if you wish, shooting OTT or TTF's depending your tie set up. A gypsy tie does not have to be used as a direct wrap and tuck works great also. With the forks turned around you gain about 3/4 to 1 inch of draw length, a plus for sure.

It is small enough to carry and holds very well. I have a few of them and like them very much. IMHO it is one of the better wrist slings, IMO.

wll


----------



## Ibriel (Mar 23, 2020)

Thanks guys, that's excellent - it looks like I can buy one of these locally!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

There is also the SimpleShot Hammer - its a bit more pricy but has some cool features... And its approach would allow for simple band/tube changes.

I've always like the looks of the Marksman frames - they seem to have lower forks than some of the others which should help felt torque.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Though a decent frame with a short enough lanyard may work better than you'd assume. Lower forks reduce torque - and the lanyard will actually be able to function as a wrist brace,


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm with GrandPa. The Black Widow is a good choice. Foldable, well made, relatively small, versatile too. You could load a set of flats on it quite easily. Go for it.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I will recommend the Burnett Black Widow. It is very inexpensive and its lower forks will reduce the strain on your wrist. Get rid of the heavy draw weight tubes and get some easy to pull flat bands. Use the clamps that Bill linked to attach the flat bands and you are good to go.


I will add my recommendation to GG's. The Barnett Black Widow has low forks, and it's found at most big box stores (Meijer, WalMart, etc). Just replace the current bands with something a little more forgiving, and you are in business!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Bill Hays said:


> Check out this: https://pocketpredator.com/two.html#CLAMP


I'll also second Bill's recommendation. I bought a set of these and they are great, especially if you are using flat bands. Makes for easy changing of bands.


----------



## houndone (Mar 3, 2020)

I am currently shooting the Barnett Black widow and the Hammer XT, I just got back into slings. The barnett is great to begin with and then when you have the coin step up to the Hammer.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Here's a good tip from Tex-Shooter


----------



## Ibriel (Mar 23, 2020)

Managed to get my hands on a Barnett before lockdown happened! Did not get my hands on much ammo tho!

The draw is really heavy, though it's easier to grip when there's something in the pocket. I may need more muscles


----------



## Ibriel (Mar 23, 2020)

Managed to get my hands on a Barnett before lockdown happened! Did not get my hands on much ammo tho!

The draw is really heavy, though it's easier to grip when there's something in the pocket. I may need more muscles


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Ibriel said:


> Managed to get my hands on a Barnett before lockdown happened! Did not get my hands on much ammo tho!
> The draw is really heavy, though it's easier to grip when there's something in the pocket. I may need more muscles


Get rid of those heavy tubes and put on some flat bands as suggested in the above post. The draw weight on those stock tube is ridiculous. Flat bands will have a fraction of the draw weight and they will retract much faster for better ammo speed.


----------



## Ibriel (Mar 23, 2020)

Unfortunately the lockdown means I cannot get my hands on flat bands, or any extra ammo. Unless I can slit the tube open and create a flat band that way.


----------

